# If (blank) made a bow, I'd buy it!



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Saw a post with the same title on another forum and thought it was creative so, I thought I would throw it out on the good 'ol UWN....

So, I'll start by saying that if Stihl made a bow...I'd buy it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyogoob. Especially if it was made out of sausage. As long as there were no guts in the sausage.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Harley Davidson,I would buy it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob Ross? . I'm sure he would make it out of a "happy tree".


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Victoria Secret


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thompson Center


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

HOYT......oh wait.....


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Apple  "Hey the new ibow 6 just came out!!"


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chevy.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Honda, Henry Colt, Genghis Khan


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

:usa2:USA


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Orvis, Sage, Fenwick...heck, even Eagle Claw!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Chuck Norris, the animal would just fall dead without even shooting the bow.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kate Upton....I bet it would have great big cams and a nice soft grip to hang on to:-|O|-:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Kate Upton....I bet it would have great big cams and a nice soft grip to hang on to:-|O|-:


And you'd have no chance to ever shoot it.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Superman


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

gdog said:


> Kate Upton....I bet it would have great big cams and a nice soft grip to hang on to:-|O|-:


Knocking that arrow would be sweet


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

OKEE said:


> Superman


 Why? You wouldn't be able to pull it back, nor would anyone else!

Barack Oba.. No, wait! I wouldn't get to test it first, it would have too many moving parts, the owners manual would be 1,700 pages long, and it wouldn't actually work when I got it. Plus, I and my kids and grandkids would have to pay for it the rest of our lives!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nephi


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

bowgy said:


> Nephi


Ha!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Colt


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

FSHCHSR said:


> Colt


 They did many years ago and I still have my Colt Huntmaster recurve!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gdog*  
_Kate Upton....I bet it would have great big cams and a nice soft grip to hang on to:-|O|-:
_



Mr Muleskinner said:


> Knocking that arrow would be sweet


I'd probably have a wicked case of target panic :shock: ;-)


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> They did many years ago and I still have my Colt Huntmaster recurve


I did not know that


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kershaw, Benchmade, CRKT, any high quality knife maker most likely.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Hodaka, Ossa, or Royal Infield...8)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Studebaker


----------

